# installing power knob?



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a couple power knobs I'd like to install and after installing one on the fierce I figure there is an easier way to do it. Tried drilling the handle out but couldn't get it to bite into it so after lots of pounding and grinding finally got it out. Do y'all use a drill press or is there a way to do it without one?


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*handle*

see Pompano Joe, and Ocean Master


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was hoping one of them would chime in. Keith installed one for me but I'd like to learn how to do it right on my own.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ocean Master*

Ask Ocean Master to show you. When we did mine I drilled them out and he installed them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wugitus said:


> see Pompano Joe, and Ocean Master


Yessir!!!!:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, you've got to drill out the old knob. Use a centering bit to keep from "walking" all over the reels that use silicon bronze. Once the old knob is out, use a drill press to make a clean, straight hole the size you need and screw the new one on. I use a medium oil on my bits when cutting metal. Can't over stress the importance of a clean, straight hole of the right size. Any slop can multiply quickly with stress.

Be happy to show anyone how to do it, as I'm sure Keith will.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> Yeah, you've got to drill out the old knob. Use a centering bit to keep from "walking" all over the reels that use silicon bronze. Once the old knob is out, use a drill press to make a clean, straight hole the size you need and screw the new one on. I use a medium oil on my bits when cutting metal. Can't over stress the importance of a clean, straight hole of the right size. Any slop can multiply quickly with stress.
> 
> Be happy to show anyone how to do it, as I'm sure Keith will.


Thanks. When I decide to put my next one on I'll bring it to either you or ocean master to do it first so I dont screw it up. With the fierce I did I put a little grease on it and it for perfectly so I didn't have to drill it out.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Installed a few hundred of them myself and it is like Joe said. I use a drop of locktite on the knob mount screw so it won't back out.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the centering bits to get a good center hole started, especially on SS, Then put the handle grip in the drill press with the hole you started sticking up. A vise will work also.

I now use step bits on most handles except Penn with the very small stud.

Using a regular high speed drill bit start with one smaller. Sometimes the handle grip will wiggle right out. You only want to drill enough to get the old grip off. No need to drill all the way or the handle can spin on you and it's dangerous when its spinning around..! Drill enough then take the handle out of the vise or drill press and try to wiggle the old knob off. You can bend it back and forth to get the stud out of the metal handle.

I then finish the hole in the original metal handle blank with a Metric step bit drilling by hand. Step bits don't pull thru the metal like regular bits. It's much safer, no mistakes, and makes a perfect size (tight) hole for the new knob. Blue Loctite is what to use and I also grease the new knob stud to help stop the clicking sound. I then grease the other half of the new knob and it's threaded center. A tiny bit just to stop it from corroding together.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*handle knob*

Bingo Joe! basicly what I do down to the blue locktite. 


Rick C.


----------

